# becoming self-employed



## Fairywoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Please can anyone advise if I wanted to start teaching English and wanted to be self employed how does this work re tax etc please can anyone advise
Thanks for your time


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Fairywoo said:


> Please can anyone advise if I wanted to start teaching English and wanted to be self employed how does this work re tax etc please can anyone advise
> Thanks for your time


the best & easiest way is to get a gestor to sort out the paperwork for you - I can't remember how much mine charged to set up, but I pay 40€ a month & he does all my taxes etc

the bad news is that you will have to pay upwards of 250€ a month for self-employed/autónomo national insurance + tax

the good news is that teaching doesn't attract IVA


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

There is, I understand, another type of autonomo where one doesn't have to pay the full 250e a month etc. A friend who is a market trader here was told of it by his Spanish accountant and he set it up for him, He pays about 150e a month I think, or around that. He still has all his health benefits etc. He was on the normal autonomo but found the charges for that a bit hefty. I shall be seeing him tomorrow, I can ask if anyone is interested.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

passiflora said:


> There is, I understand, another type of autonomo where one doesn't have to pay the full 250e a month etc. A friend who is a market trader here was told of it by his Spanish accountant and he set it up for him, He pays about 150e a month I think, or around that. He still has all his health benefits etc. He was on the normal autonomo but found the charges for that a bit hefty. I shall be seeing him tomorrow, I can ask if anyone is interested.


teaching doesn't come under that though - I know, I asked!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

However if you are over 45 and female you get 30% off payments

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> However if you are over 45 and female you get 30% off payments
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


must ask my gestor about that one then - I'd hate to think that what I'm paying already has 30% off!!

do you have anything I can show him?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

On line info I'll try and find it and send link to this post, remind me after weekend I may forget









Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> However if you are over 45 and female you get 30% off payments
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I want to know about that one too!

I'll get OH on to it... when he gets out of bed!!

I think it's for people going on to atonomos for the first 2 years though, or something like that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> On line info I'll try and find it and send link to this post, remind me after weekend I may forget
> 
> View attachment 5829
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I want to know about that one too!
> 
> I'll get OH on to it... when he gets out of bed!!
> 
> I think it's for people going on to atonomos for the first 2 years though, or something like that.


I bet it is...............


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Fairywoo said:


> Please can anyone advise if I wanted to start teaching English and wanted to be self employed how does this work re tax etc please can anyone advise
> Thanks for your time


I found this site recently but not sure how up to date it is but it might answer the question on who can get the reduced charges;
Guide to Spain's autonomo system



> People who work "venta ambulante" (literally means peddling, but in reality normally refers to people who work on market stalls and similar) can chose to pay a lower rate of social security, 55% of the full amount. These are categories included in this system:4781/2/9 Retail sale by stalls or markets of tabacco, food, beverages, textiles, clothing and other goods
> 4799 Other retail sale not in stores, stalls or markets​


----------

